# Star Trek VS Star Wars DMP Edition HQ



## MA-Caver (Nov 27, 2008)

This one was nicely edited... enjoy... 
Oh and if you think Star Trek is going to come out ahead... heh... I find your lack of faith disturbing. 

[yt]v4ijDlbvAxw[/yt]

Stay to the very end.


----------

